# Looking for land in Missouri - Cass County



## SVCostanzo (May 6, 2015)

If anyone is selling land in/around Cass County, I am interested. We are working with the bank now to find out how much we can get approved for. I am not looking for a huge piece, but at least (bare minimum of an acre), preferably 5, but I wouldn't shake my nose at 20 if I got a good deal. I need at least 3 bed/2 bath home on property, can be a "fixer upper" but must be liveable during reno. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

Location?


----------



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

Price?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You might take a look in Bates and Henry, also. I think a little less expensive than Cass, although further from KC. 

Mon


----------



## SVCostanzo (May 6, 2015)

frogmammy - we are in downtown KC now, but my husband works in Peculiar. We want to be close to his work and have some land, so Peculiar or another town in Cass is a must. We really don't want to go any further south, because the rest of his family is in KC.

Vikestand - between $150-$200k.


----------

